# Carbon Spyder zt turbo tuning help



## jtrump (Jun 4, 2016)

Well.. I will try to make this brief and I appreciate all of the information in advance.

I have a 2015 zt turbo, 29" draw length, and my bow is currently max poundage, pulling 73.8lbs. I am shooting 29" Maxima Blue RZ 350 arrows, and I have bullet holes through paper, field points group fine " 

I am getting some contact on the QAD drop away" on the right hand side near the riser, I throw a typical good flying broad head on there like a QAD Exodus, or even a mechanical such as a NAP KILLZONE, and the arrows do crazy things, I've seen corkscrews at 20 yards with the mechanical and the fixed blade just steers left very rapidly.

I took out an old FMJ 11.3g/inch I had today that is cut about a half inch shorter, it's to short in my opinion it is maybe 1/2" from the drop away rest, and it shoots dead nuts on with the field points. 


Is it possible my maxima Blue RZ's 350 spine is to weak? I shot the 350 Red's last year out of an RPM 360 @ 75lbs with no issues, 1/2" shorter arrows.


Looking at possibly going back to the FMJ, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jtrump (Jun 4, 2016)

Just weighed the arrows to get an idea-

FMJ-carbon infused 11.3gpi / 458g

Maxima reds / 405g

Maxima Blues / 391g


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

jtrump said:


> Is it possible my maxima Blue RZ's 350 spine is to weak? I shot the 350 Red's last year out of an RPM 360 @ 75lbs with no issues, 1/2" shorter arrows.


I use a couple shafts in the 350 spine class from my current collection of Hoyt's. At 29", they are fine from my 60lb bows.

I have also used/400 spine shafts for 25 years. As bow speeds have ramped up, I find they are suitable for my 50lb bows, but not 60 lbs. I used Beman 400's from my 2003 70lb Dynatec and they worked fine.

The relationship of dynamic spine to static spine is pretty complex. The peak weight of the bow has less to do with shaft performance these days, because the IBO ratings are all over the place.

Checking arrow speeds for the last 30 years, and writing them down, along with tip weight, fletch, etc. it's pretty obvious that things have changed.

My 50lb Spyder Turbo spits an arrow, shaft for shaft, as fast as my 60lb Vipertec and Vtec. And my 60lb Spyder Turbo is as fast or faster than any 70lb bow I ever owned, arrow for arrow, with the single exception of a 70lb Supertec.

Your 350's might not be the best option from your Turbo.


----------



## jtrump (Jun 4, 2016)

Well, I made some adjustments to the rest today, Nock point was way to high, moved rest up and I lowered the weight from 73.8 to 67.5 on the digital scale. Arrows seem to fly better and god it's 2x more quiet. Only problem now when re-sighting in for the sight tapes, I'm having issues...

Field points are spot on, as are shwacker practice heads.. I throw the QAD EXODUS fixed blade on there and while it flys true, it's probably 4-5 inches higher than my field points????? but left and right is good.... I'm so confused.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

jtrump said:


> I throw the QAD EXODUS fixed blade on there and while it flys true, it's probably 4-5 inches higher than my field points?????


You could raise the nock a tiny bit, lower the rest height, or put/remove a half turn in a cable.

Sounds loose as directions go, but one of those is out a very tiny amount.


----------



## rallydriver (Oct 29, 2014)

I shoot Easton daTorch 330 spine cut to 27" out of the same bow. With a 100g tip they are spot on for spine. I would think that the 350 would be too soft. I was using Shuttle-T's but had tuning issues and am now going to NAP Killzone's. Good enough for Tim Gillingham, good enough for me.


----------



## jtrump (Jun 4, 2016)

^ agreed. I went to a .300 spine arrow and sent it to the bow rack in Oregon, it's working just fine now!


----------

